# Word of the Day:  Aardwolf



## Ruthanne (Jan 28, 2021)

*The aardwolf (Proteles cristata) is an insectivorous mammal, native to East and Southern Africa. Its name means "earth-wolf" in Afrikaans and Dutch. ... The aardwolf is in the same family as the hyena. Unlike many of its relatives in the order Carnivora, the aardwolf does not hunt large animals.*


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 28, 2021)

Here is a picture of an Aardwolf:


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 28, 2021)

It was a rewarding night, as we observed three aardwolf, five aardvark, and one dog that couldn't be bothered to bark.


----------



## Sliverfox (Jan 28, 2021)

Noting  how  spindly the aardwolf's legs are ,compared to its  body.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 29, 2021)

Sliverfox said:


> Noting  how  spindly the aardwolf's legs are ,compared to its  body.


Yes, I think the aardwolf has legs similar to dogs.


----------



## RubyK (Jan 30, 2021)

The Aardwolf is a more attractive animal than the hyena family of which it is a member .


----------

